# Best International school for australians



## onemorechocolate

We are moving to Bangkok in November and there is not an Australian school near where we will be moving (Thong lor). I am considering sending my daughters to Bangkok International Prep School, however it is based on the British curriculum and the school starting dates are different. Can anyone offer me any advice on this issue? Is it going to be a problem when we decide too relocate back to Australia (or somewhere else)? Does anyone have a recommendation about the school (good or bad)? I have another daughter who will be starting Pre Prep this year as well. Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## Winkie

THere are several Australian Schools in BKK. I know tha there is one, St Marks on New Rama 9, which is not so far from Thnglor.

I'm not sure how good the Prep School is on Sukhumvit, its quite small. and not been there long. Certainly its location is good for Thonglor, but the kids playground is right in the midst of all the traffic fumes.

If you are looking for the best, I suggest you look further.

All the schools are well served with school buses, and oftne longer journeys can be much quicker than shorter ones depending in the direction of travel.

I would have thoght that he British adn the Austra.lian Circulums are not dissimilar, could understand that you would have re-integration problems if you put your littluns in an American School


----------



## Sunshine Gal

Hi,

My friend works in Regency Travel & Education. You may call +66 2 261 2500 to find out more info.



onemorechocolate said:


> We are moving to Bangkok in November and there is not an Australian school near where we will be moving (Thong lor). I am considering sending my daughters to Bangkok International Prep School, however it is based on the British curriculum and the school starting dates are different. Can anyone offer me any advice on this issue? Is it going to be a problem when we decide too relocate back to Australia (or somewhere else)? Does anyone have a recommendation about the school (good or bad)? I have another daughter who will be starting Pre Prep this year as well. Thank you in advance for your advice.


----------



## darwinite1

onemorechocolate said:


> We are moving to Bangkok in November and there is not an Australian school near where we will be moving (Thong lor). I am considering sending my daughters to Bangkok International Prep School, however it is based on the British curriculum and the school starting dates are different. Can anyone offer me any advice on this issue? Is it going to be a problem when we decide too relocate back to Australia (or somewhere else)? Does anyone have a recommendation about the school (good or bad)? I have another daughter who will be starting Pre Prep this year as well. Thank you in advance for your advice.


We're in a similar situation and have decided to put her through the IB, that way, if we move back to Australia, she can take it up back here. There are a number of schools that offer the IB in Australia. It's very portable becuase it's internationally recognised by all the universities around the world and the curriculum the same world wide. So, that's ok if your daughter is at the older stage. If she's not in her senior years, then I don't have much to offer sorry. We're also in the same situation with school terms. We've decided to start her in Jan/Feb (when we arrive) in Yr 10 which is what she would have been going to do this year and if she copes, great and if she doesn't, she can repeat it when schools starts again in August which I think is more likely having only done half a year. Its one of the drawbacks of moving, but we can't think of what else to do. She understands this and while she's not thrilled about the idea, she's resigned to it.

There is a junior school that offers the Australian (Vic) curriculum - will chase it up from a previous thread and get back to you.

good luck!


----------



## Winkie

There is the Australian International School on Sukhumvit Soi 20, and St Marks International School on New Rama IX.


----------



## SteinKR

onemorechocolate said:


> We are moving to Bangkok in November and there is not an Australian school near where we will be moving (Thong lor). I am considering sending my daughters to Bangkok International Prep School, however it is based on the British curriculum and the school starting dates are different. Can anyone offer me any advice on this issue? Is it going to be a problem when we decide too relocate back to Australia (or somewhere else)? Does anyone have a recommendation about the school (good or bad)? I have another daughter who will be starting Pre Prep this year as well. Thank you in advance for your advice.


Hi

There is a school called "Australian International School" in the end of Sukhumvit Soi 20. This school is mainly for younger kids (up to 2nd grade) and probably suitable for your youngest one. The biggest is as earlier mentioned St. Marks (stmarks.ac.th) a bit further away on Rama 9. 

I would definately recommend you to chose a IB approved school which is the most proper standard now-a-days and you would then not meet any problem when having your kids enrolled either in an Australian school or at other main international schools in other countries.

In general, all IB approved schools in Thailand hold a very good standard. Having good knowledge about the expat community through my job in a relocation company, the most popular and biggest international school downtown is definately New International School Thailand (nist.ac.th) in Sukhumvit Soi 15.

Alternatively, there is Bangkok Prep School which is just next to Thonglor.

In the outskirts you'll find many with Bangkok Pattana ranked no.1 among the ones with BC as well as St. Andrews, St. Marks, Regents, Harrows, RIS, Shrewsbury etc. which all holds a good level. 

However; as your kids still are very young, I would recommend either NIST or Bangkok Prep to avoid having them to sit in a minivan several hours every day....

Please let me know if you need assistance finding a house/apartment in Thonglor when coming here, please contact me on "stein (at) united-relo . com" for more information. We have many properties available for rent.

Stein


----------



## dodge

onemorechocolate said:


> We are moving to Bangkok in November and there is not an Australian school near where we will be moving (Thong lor). I am considering sending my daughters to Bangkok International Prep School, however it is based on the British curriculum and the school starting dates are different. Can anyone offer me any advice on this issue? Is it going to be a problem when we decide too relocate back to Australia (or somewhere else)? Does anyone have a recommendation about the school (good or bad)? I have another daughter who will be starting Pre Prep this year as well. Thank you in advance for your advice.



I send my daughter to "the regents school, bangkok" have a look at the web site. My daughter has been there for several years and we are very pleased with the school. Late next year she will be at Lowther Hall Grammar in Melb....the Regents is very compatable with Aust private schools.

you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## darwinite1

Winkie said:


> There is the Australian International School on Sukhumvit Soi 20, and St Marks International School on New Rama IX.


Thanks Winkie - that was the one I was trying to think of


----------



## Guest

onemorechocolate said:


> We are moving to Bangkok in November.........


Hope you managed to get a flight before the current chaos started!!

What a time to start a new life in Thailand 

http://frogblog-thaidings.blogspot.com/


----------

